# Uplay - Download nicht fortsetzbar?



## Arathas (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hatte mir jetzt bei Uplay ein Spiel gekauft welches 25 Gigabyte groß ist.
Hatte mir dies runtergeladen aber aufgrund meiner langsamen Leitung war ich erst bei 35%.

Wollte den Download am nächsten Tag, wie auch bei Steam immer, fortsetzen.
Jetzt schaue ich aber ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche, denn: Pustekuchen, der Download startet von neuem bei 0 MB 

Ist das normal? Kann man das irgendwie verhindern zukünftig?

Edit: Habe es gerade nochmal getestet, bei jedem Neustart der Dreckssoftware startet der Download einfach von vorne, das kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

Deshalb kaufe ich mit große Spiele immer auf DVD. Bei Uplay gibt es das Problem schon länger.


----------

